# Gonal-F dose reduced but don't know why.



## Simonechantelle (Sep 18, 2010)

Hiya,

I have been stimming on Gonal-F 300mg for the past 7 days.  Today will be my 8th injection.  I went to a scan today and did bloods.  The scan showed that i had 8 folicles on the left ovary but the couldn't see the right one?!  The lining was 10.6mm. 

Anyway, the doctor and the nurse seemed pleased and asked me to come back on Monday for another scan, but i was let a message this evening asking me to reduce the dosage to 222mg.  I called back but no ones responded (think they've gone home).

Has anyone any idea why they've done it?

Thanks,
Simone


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

They may have decided from your blood tests that the oestrogen level is a little higher than they expected so they have eased off on the stimms to prevent hyperstimulation.


----------

